# Dominate female (during breeding)



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I would like to hear some comments on this. Dominate females ready to eat the male when he comes close. I've heard about this behavior but I'm not really a breeder. My female Lexus is showing this trait. OR I'm just missing her time that she's ready. I've paid very close attention to her and have watched my other two male dogs. I've used them as an inticator of when she is ready. She acts fine with these two, i quess because she knows them BUT will try to attack a breeding male that she doesn't know. Has anyone had bitches like this, and what do you do about it?


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

I have one of those type of females. Muzzle her and try to get the natural tie. If she fights so hard you can not get the tie do a fresh semen A.I. at the vet


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Is she dog aggro to begin with ?? If that is the problem, then I would do as Jason has suggested.

Some stronger females feel that the dog has to "earn" the right to breed, as the females just don't think that this male is strong enough. I always found this weird, as most Rott bitches are basically whores.

Most of my males would just knock the snot out of this type of female and choke her stupid, and then she would submit and the deed was done.

Not pretty, thats for sure.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Well it has come down to this. I pretty much gave up on this cycle and used it to experiment with. 

I took her on her 14th day, should be a good day right, no. She tried to eat the male. She would flag and flirt with my male at home, Bentley, but he is shooting blanks. That is why I thought she was ready.

I took her to another male on the 17th day. This made all the difference but he was not the male I wanted, now don't get me wrong , he is a very nice male but not the one I wanted. They never hooked up but I found that she will breed in the last part of her heat. 

I think the reason she tried to eat the first male is simply because she wasn't ready.

Comments please.


----------



## Andy Larrimore (Jan 8, 2008)

I would have blood work done to determine the exact day to breed her. Then use a very experienced stud dog to breed her too. I always muzzle the bitch until about 5 minutes into the tie. Blood work takes all the guess work out of it.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Do progestrone testing and you will know when she is ready.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

also her fluids (don't know the right english term) shouldn't be bloody/redish but light or light pink, check with a toilet paper. Almost as exact as bloodtest  and much cheaper...


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jerry I hear your pain...My female Bouv is the same way. That's why they call them...........


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Good bitches don't like to breed down. They want a real dog. Muzzleing and testing makes it a simple deal to breed the bitch down since most studs are just males and not studs. If you put good bitch that isn't ready in with a stud. He will set things straight right now. If she isn't in heat, she will sit down on it after that rather than try to bite him. She can't bite because she is to busy licking him in the mouth being subservient like she is supposed to. If the bitch is hard on the male and gets by with it, get a different male because the one sitting there isn't going to give you a quality litter....just a litter. They call them studs for a reason also. Just my opinion of course. ut, people are always bringing really tough bitches to me because they have not been able to find a male that isn't afraid of them. They can't hardley believe they are tied before we even get up the steps and they were not aware that the bitch would show her pleasure with profuse mouth licking after being so hard.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I've had females that were willing to accept one male, but not another. I'm not convinced it's always a case of the female not wanting to breed down, or one male being more studly then the other though, since I've had a female on one heat cycle want to eat the male, yet on another heat cycle being more then happy to accept that same male. And vice versa, I've seen females happily accept a male on one heat cycle then try to attack him on another cycle. Or even in the same cycle, one day they happily stand, the next they try to attack the male, and the day after that they are happily standing again. In general they do seem more willing to accept males they know vs a strange male, but not always. 

Who knows what is going through their minds. 

When I do a breeding if needed I will muzzle the female and hold her. I always do it on leash if they have never been bred before, or haven't been bred to that specific male, I've seen to many females who are more then happy to stand and accept a male then FREAK out once he's tied. I'm not risking the male being injured by a female who is trying to get away, or a dog fight breaking out while they are tied because she tries to attack him and he retaliates. On a few occasions I've actually muzzled the male to, if the female was wanting to fight and he was willing to correct her behavior, I'd rather just avoid the entire thing and get the breeding done without needing to take anyone in for stitches afterwards. Not to mention I'd rather not get caught in the crossfire [-X 

In some of the dog aggressive breeds they will use what is called a breeding stand. There is another less PC name for it also, but a google on breeding stand will probably find photos. It's basically a stand the female can be hooked to that forces her to just stay standing still so the male can breed her (she can't sit down or turn around) without her being able to attack him.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Kadi, reading the rational in that post makes me wonder how dogs have ever managed to procreate without us setting the rules for them. I feel if the dogs can't do it on their own they shouldn't be bred. Breeds that can't breed on their own shouldn't be bred.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

> Kadi, reading the rational in that post makes me wonder how dogs have ever managed to procreate without us setting the rules for them.


Everything about our dogs is "man made", for our own purposes. If you want "all natural" look at the street dogs in various countries. They are breeding on their own, no human interferance, but I doubt to many of us would want one of those as our next working prospect. 



> I feel if the dogs can't do it on their own they shouldn't be bred. Breeds that can't breed on their own shouldn't be bred.


I agree dogs should be able to breed naturally, in that I'm not a fan of using AI on unproven studs/females, doing c-sections for all the "births" (is it still a birth if it's a c-section??) like some breeds require, etc. Actually I prefer natural breedings whenever possible, even on proven dogs. But when it comes to making decisions regarding who will breed with whom I'm not going to leave that up to the dogs.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Don, I agree with what you say about some dogs that shouldn't be bred but a female that doesn't take crap off man nor breast isn't one of those reasons. If she's bred to a tuff male then you would assume the pups would be very tuff. Too tuff for most handlers. If she is bred down maybe that would produce pups that most anyone could handle. 

I will breed her to a tuff male (AI if need be). I wanted a pup out of my Bentley but he can no longer produce. The first dog was a Bentley son but she would have no part of him. I will use Ichilles, my son's male next time, besides she likes him. He's tuff but very trainable and loves kids. He's confident in every thing he does. They will be linebred on Mink von haus wittfield 5-5.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey spas-out, he was talking about the male being to pussy to breed to your dog, not that she shouldn't be bred. LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Jerry, your sons dog sounds like the cross you want. I don't think it is a matter of she likes him as much as respects him as her superior. 
All the bitches I mentioned being brought back to me to breed were from here and the general population male was not up to their standard. I do understand the problems many face in as much as it turning into a free for all with someones dog getting hurt but it is more unlikely than most think. If the bitch is that strong, the average male is not going to try and force himself on her. If they are about the same it may be a problem. If the stud is really a quality stud and not just a male dog someone has available, she may try to bite him once, but not twice. Dogs are just like people. Go sit in a red neck bar and see how many of the hotties are making over the meek little guy in the corner as opposed to the oil worker that hasn't shaved for a week. Dogs are no different basically.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Let's try to put this into perspective this way. You have a tough bitch and she gets loose while in heat. You find her down on the corner with 5 males. She is breeding one and smiling from ear to ear. The other 4 males look like they have had the crap knocked out of them. Would you figure she is breeding with the winner??? Now, how many are surprised she is not over trying to scrape one of the loosers of the ground to breed her instead simply because he had a title? She doesn't give a rip about the title..but she knows which is the best dog.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm with Don!


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Let's try to put this into perspective this way. You have a tough bitch and she gets loose while in heat. You find her down on the corner with 5 males. She is breeding one and smiling from ear to ear. The other 4 males look like they have had the crap knocked out of them. Would you figure she is breeding with the winner??? Now, how many are surprised she is not over trying to scrape one of the loosers of the ground to breed her instead simply because he had a title? She doesn't give a rip about the title..but she knows which is the best dog.


It doesn't always work this way though. Granted I'm not in the habit of allowing my males to fight over who gets to breed a female, but I've seen the following situation multiple times.

Males A and B have gotten into fights, with Male A winning. But when the female is brought for breeding she will happily accept Male B while refusing Male A (trying to attack him, sitting down, etc). So if it really is just about the female wanting to breed with the most dominant male, why would she refuse A and accept B? 

In your scenario she would be breeding to the winner, but what makes him the best dog? When did dominance/fighting ability in a dog pack situation translate to the best working dog in the group? If the ability to kick another dogs butt was the indicator that male was the best dog for breeding, we should all run out and breed our dogs to bulldogs. But we don't.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Suffice it to say you have some really screwed up ideas about women. I suggest you stop talking out of your ass about what women like since you obviously don't have a clue.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

LOL. Susan, I am talking dogs, don't know what you are thinking of. I did qualify the similarity with people to a "red neck" bar. When was the last time you saw the women flock to the loser in a red neck bar? It won't happen unless things have really gone that far down hill. We are talking about animal instincts. Breeding AND PICKING THE RIGHT MATE is basic survival of the fittest. When was the last time you saw a wimpy unconfident dog as the leader of the pack. Along with being the toughest comes many things.....like real confidence, strength, smarts.
Kadi, you are probably right but I have to ask since you pick the dogs....how many are in the top competitions? Out of how many?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't know what I'm thinking of? Your ****tard statement is what I was thinking of Don:

"Dogs are just like people. Go sit in a red neck bar and see how many of the hotties are making over the meek little guy in the corner as opposed to the oil worker that hasn't shaved for a week. Dogs are no different basically."

It's offensive and ridiculous.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

I wasn't offened by the statement but I agree it was ridiculous


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm sorry Susan, I wasn't aware the term "hotties" would create so much animosity. I quess I could have pick a more universally accepted term but that was what came to mind.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Obviously not many frequent red neck bars.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Cute Don, being purposely obtuse. Keep it up, you're just digging yourself a deeper hole.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Susan LIKES nerds. LOL I am with you Don. Kadi, the bitches that you are talking about are all dominant bitches ?? Are you sure ?? Doesn't sound like it.

I always did like banging some hottie out of a ******* bar. Although it was always much easier to get laid in Cali, just flash some $$$ and buy a round or two. LOL 

Don, if you want to really piss women off, you go for the "why is the asshole with money getting laid all the time" comment. Bottom line, if the nerd in the corner has the right plastic, he is getting some. =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

In one way you're right, Jeff. Even a gold digger is smart enough to know it's the smart men who make the big bucks, they don't waste their time with the troglodytes, Now an idiot might be impressed by some mental midget troglodyte fighter in the ******* bar. Of course they deserve each other and will live happily ever after in their cozy little mobile in the trailer park......AHAHHAHAHHAHHAH!!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I was trying to get another ****tard out of you. LOL FAIL ! ! ! !


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Of course they deserve each other and will live happily ever after in their cozy little mobile in the trailer park......AHAHHAHAHHAHHAH!!!!


Awwww Susan I was with ya until you started dissin' trailer park girls8) I am one.

Now back to the discussion about dominant female dogs during breeding ? [-o<


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Today it isn't the healthiest that get the "babes". It is the wealthiest. Why do y'all think you need protection dogs now? In any case, you got to remember these are dogs. There was a day not far removed that the "babes" went home with the winner....dogs still do. They never go with the loser. If you got one that wants the loser, get rid of her.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Awwww Susan I was with ya until you started dissin' trailer park girls I am one.

Only because where you live is too cold to pour concrete. : )


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Only because where you live is too cold to pour concrete. : )

Hey us Canadians get a 6 week window every year to pour concrete:roll: .


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Awwww Susan I was with ya until you started dissin' trailer park girls8) I am one.
> 
> Now back to the discussion about dominant female dogs during breeding ? [-o<


Yeah, but I bet you don't look for the drunk troglodyte caveman type who wants to beat everyone else up because otherwise he can't keep up!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Today it isn't the healthiest that get the "babes". It is the wealthiest. Why do y'all think you need protection dogs now? In any case, you got to remember these are dogs. There was a day not far removed that the "babes" went home with the winner....dogs still do. They never go with the loser. If you got one that wants the loser, get rid of her.


Oh get real and evolve, crawl out of the cave and stand upright. These days the fact that some stupid idiot can fight doesn't mean jack, and is probably the last criteria any normal person would use in choosing an appropriate mate. Thank goodness.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Hey us Canadians get a 6 week window every year to pour concrete .
Just enough time to pour a pad for the trailer. LOL

Susan, Don was talking about dogs, and it was an analogy. He wasn't saying that you dated funny looking guys when you were young. I know, I know, the past keeps rearing it's ugly head. LOL

NOW can I have my ****tard ??

Most guys I see in the "available" age group wear frilly shirts and pluck their eyebrows. Maybe they have money, but only because no one has taken it from them. Not like they could keep it if someone decided to take it. THAT is the principle idea that we are trying to get across. THey are not strong enough.

Back in the day I used to knock guys like the ones I just described off the barstool and go and do the dirty with thier girlfriends. You could see their guts turn to water when they got up and started blustering. Bottom line, the smart troglodyte took what they had and bitched them.

You gotta think basic here not idealistic and perfect world stuff. 1 out of twenty girls said no.....maybe. Maybe I wasn't right, but I sure as hell was dominant, and not the only one that behavior worked for. LOL

Never lived in a trailer. LOL

I never owned a dominant female that would breed to a bitch boy. I guess I should have just said that.  

Do I get my ****tard yet ?? Life was an experiment back then for us youngsters, not so litigous as it is today.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

His "analogy" was wrong, Jeff and it was ****ed up. Is that close enough?:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not when it comes to dogs. I can see it not being PC though, but he was not meaning it to be about humans.

Where is my ****tard ???? =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

****tard!!! LOL


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

OK, I have a question since I am wrong Susan. Can you name the one animal on earth that can, and will, consistently pick the loser? And you are calling that evolution?? Evolution to what?

Even though it has become a monetary thing rather than a physical thing, a guy is still trying to outdo the next guy by blowing a wad of cash on a first date. Do you have any idea why he does that? Sure you do. The median may have changed but it is still trying to be the top dog because the top dog gets....???? That's right. So, we are not thar different after all. 

In the end what I am saying which goes along with the first question....listen to what the bitch is telling you because she is going to be right more often than people are.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

That's the thing Don, you don't understand who the winner actually is. It's not the guy with the biggest muscles or the guy with the most money. These days you might be very surprised to find out most women can take care of themselves quite nicely, can earn as much money as a man or more, and can protect themselves just fine without a "big ole man" by their side. So consequently we have become even more picky in the selection process, we require a lot more of our men than mere muscles.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Susan, we are talking dogs. Dogs are pretty basic if you don't over analyze them. Let's say I don't know what I am talking about for a moment. Oh, by the way, I just recieved a complimentary copy of a new book, "The Airedale Terrier, An inspirational journey into the live of dogs and their owners". Came out of Sweden and is available through Amazon UK. Kind of a coffee table book. Hard bound with a nice dust jacket. It has about 16 pictures of my dogs doing various things like 7 week old pups swimming, dogs catching boars, dogs in school rooms, dogs retrieving birds, dogs treeing and stuff like that. That is the fourth book they are in. This one even has Odin pictured and he is the 2007 National Master Fur dog. You remember Odin and the Nationals where we set the highest standard of titled dogs in the breed clubs 22 years. Their standard was 15% but we did 80%. Every dog I had there was a different cross to boot. I may be wrong but I can live with being wrong at this rate. And I can still pick the best pup in the litter at 4 weeks. Got a Koehler trainer flying in from MD the 9th to pick up a pup. He wanted a dog to compete with in obedience but wanted a dog that could do perfect scores. Told him I had one....when the pup was 4 weeks. Now the funny thing is, I can't even joint the Nat'l breed club, I need two people to sponsor me and no one will risk it....and I started breeding with two show dogs. Because my way of thinking is incompatable with how they think things work I can't get in. Can you believe that?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, that has basically nothing to do with your tacky (and creepy) analogy of dogs and women, but what the hell. Good night josephine.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

You may think it is tacky Susan but I owned a ******* bar in the early 70's called Tina's Crossroads. Being behind the bar is were I really began to understand canine behavior when it came to dominance and breeding. And there was a point to that little speil above.


----------



## Jason Sidener (Nov 8, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Being behind the bar is were I really began to understand canine behavior when it came to dominance and breeding.


I can not believe I just read that.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

r-e-a-l-l-y creepy!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is creepier, the guy that has figured out something about breeding dogs through interaction at a bar, or the guy that thinks stomping and being aggro to a puppy is a test of something ??

Closed minds do not learn, and I hate when you use an analogy, and the person cannot get past the story to the moral. LOL

I was at a party given by a good friend, and I was asked about a club that I was opening. Apparently somewhere in the beginning of what I said, I used the word **** and it so horrified the woman that asked the question, that she did not hear a thing I said, and when I was finished, tried to scold me about using this word.

You are taking the story literally, and not figuratively, and this is based on some strong feelings somewhere. I can empathize with the feelings, but it is akin to talking to the bulldog people that cannot see the forest or the trees.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Jeff I would think if I had misunderstood the meaning of his words he would of said so. You know what we women call a guy that beats up other guys at a bar? A bully. Usually he is trying to overcompensate for being woefully inadequate in other areas.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Doesn't matter what you call them Susan. No one is beating the other up in that sense. They usually are willing participants and there is the prize. I notice you ignored the other version of this same analogy where the guy is blowing big bucks on the first date. Same thing. That is more understandable to you but Jeff is right, quit taking it personal because it is about dogs. The analogy so it may be easier to understand. Next time I will try and think of one that doesn't hit so close to home.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Doesn't matter what you call them Susan. No one is beating the other up in that sense. They usually are willing participants and there is the prize. I notice you ignored the other version of this same analogy where the guy is blowing big bucks on the first date. Same thing. That is more understandable to you but Jeff is right, quit taking it personal because it is about dogs. The analogy so it may be easier to understand. Next time I will try and think of one that doesn't hit so close to home.


Actually I most certainly did address your other "version" when I said: 

"That's the thing Don, you don't understand who the winner actually is. It's not the guy with the biggest muscles *or the guy with the most money.* These days you might be very surprised to find out most women can take care of themselves quite nicely, can earn as much money as a man or more, and can protect themselves just fine without a "big ole man" by their side. So consequently we have become even more picky in the selection process, we require a lot more of our men than mere muscles."

"Hit's close to home", now that's funny! Gee wonder what Don is trying to imply now? Thank goodness nothing about you or your misogynistic attitude "hits close to home". You are so misguided.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

You may be the worlds authority when it comes to your dogs, but buddy, you don't know shit about women.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I have gone from a trogolodyte to a mysogonist and Jeff is working on a ........stard. All because you don't like to think people can act like dogs. Heres an anology you have heard of. You know the one about the dog with the bone....kind of reminds me of this thread. Just doesn't seem your going to let it get back to dogs.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> I have gone from a trogolodyte to a mysogonist and Jeff is working on a ........stard. All because you don't like to think people can act like dogs. Heres an anology you have heard of. You know the one about the dog with the bone....kind of reminds me of this thread. Just doesn't seem your going to let it get back to dogs.


So stop purposely misquoting me. I said idiots who pick fights in bars are trogolodytes, I had no idea you were one of those fools. I also didn't call Jeff or anyone else a ****tard. What I said was your comparing dogs with women was a ****tard statement, and your idiotic assumption that women want the trogolodyte in the bar who beats other people up was also a ****tard statement. 

Now that I have cleared that up, let's see who can't drop it.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Anyway Jerry, I think you get the gist of what I was say, probably better than most. If it ok with the bitch go for it, of you have to force the bitch firget it. That is the much, much simplified version.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm a troglodyte and paying dearly for my ways . I met my ex wife after I had a guy ask for a fight at a friend's party . I helped the fella out and my ex was waiting outside for me asking for a ride home . My friends like to remind me of that beautiful moment ever chance they get .

I now pay for her house(my ex house) , my apartment and our 3 kids while she's been a full time student with no job for the past 3 years . 

Trogs and trog lovers are out there and I get your analogy Don .


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

So there's no chance of this being a dog thread again?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


>


May I have some too, please...:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

Am I the only person that had to look up trogolodyte?:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I used to start fights in bars, nothing better. Then when the cops came we would all run out of the bar and make them chase us. I thought it was a great time.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Betty Mathena said:


> Am I the only person that had to look up trogolodyte?:-D


I just assumed what it meant Betty.....and that it wasn't meant to be a compliment. Since the user was wrong anyway I saw no sense in taking it too seriously.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Guess you couldn't drop it huh, Don. Why am I not surprised? Anyway, here you go, this pretty much says it all :lol: : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

We get bar fights all the time , I go there lights and sirens just so I can watch all the drunks scramble away . Those cops must be bored ,Jeff . 

Most here got better things to do then chase folks that enjoy beating each others brains in . If we catch them then we have to listen to the loser cry about it and deal with all the nitwits bleeding all over the place .

Run boys run !


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Guess you couldn't drop it huh, Don. Why am I not surprised? Anyway, here you go, this pretty much says it all :lol: :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0


Just in case you don't get it, I posted this video to bring a little more levity to what was already an absurd bunch of posts between you and I. Let it go now Don, just let it go.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Guess you couldn't drop it huh, Don. Why am I not surprised? Anyway, here you go, this pretty much says it all :lol: :
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlRXQEA0yj0


Didn't take you long to join in Susan. I have dial up and it takes to long to download video....but if your flirting with me I will take the time.LOL


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks Don and all. I haven't been on the forum in a while so I missed out on a lot but did catch up. The bitch never did breed this time or the last two times. Oh well, we'll try again next heat. I won't force her either, I think I just missed the right time. The way it looked to me was her 16th day was her best and things came up and I couldn't get her back to the stud ( with big muscles and an nasty additude ). She just wasn't having any of that, but on the right day I'll bet she would have. One of those moments of hers I quess. Go figure.


----------



## michael carroll (Jan 19, 2009)

Jerry, Not an expert breeder by any means,but I've owned a few females like you are talking about.It's been my experience that a confident male will breed these females under the right conditions.I allow the dogs to get to know each other for a little while,carryout the little mating dance so to speak they posture,play and generally just flirt with each other for a few minutes,untill the female decides the time is right.She might lunge at him and even nip him a little but she usually calms down.I do this in a large dog lot , not in a small enclosed area.I think it might even carry over to humans,seems to me the quiet ,confident,intelligent males are usually the most sucessful.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually as far as human males it is the guys most like a female and with the worst attitude about them that seems to get the most. LOL Just a few decades of watching these guys pull. : )

The quiet confident guy ??? Not unless he has a LOT of money.


----------



## michael carroll (Jan 19, 2009)

Jeff, you very well may be right in todays world.I've been around a few decades to observe and participate myself and I have seen a lot of guys with money pay for the party only to watch the ladys walk out with the quiet confident type that had enough intelligence to be respectful of other people,yet confident and strong enough in character that there was no need to dominate any one , but could answer the call if need be although most of the time that would be uneccesary because most bullys know who to pick on and who to leave alone. However this thread was about Jerry's dominate female and I just expressed my opinion and experience on that subject. Just my observations and personal experience.I might add however that in the dog world I have seen females that would never breed to a dog that they considered to be and inferior male,usually they can and will dominate these males,younger less confident or weak males fall into this category.I for one one not want to breed a quality female to this type of dog.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> The quiet confident guy ??? Not unless he has a LOT of money.



Well.....depends on how many beers and shots we have had...LOL (kidding)


Dog reference here: 
It always amazes me though that the females are picky and the males will try to hump anything.......:-k


----------

